

Moving to near Mountain View and looking for a roommate / place to live - borski

My girlfriend and co-founder (ainsleyb on HN) and I are looking for a roommate or room to rent. We're currently working on a startup called Tinfoil Security, and are moving out to the SF bay area in the next month. We both have a substantial savings we've attained from working for the past few years and would certainly be able to pay rent.<p>Both Ainsley and I went to MIT; she graduated in 2010 with two degrees in "Brain and Cognitive Science" and "Writing". I graduated in 2009 with a bachelor's in "Computer Science and Engineering." We're very laid back people, not prone to drama (and really try to avoid it as much as possible). Neither of us does any drugs, we'll occasionally drink (not to excess, just socially), and neither of us smoke. Well, I will have a cigar once every six months or so, but that's certainly something I can curb. :) Also, both she and I are 23 years old. We're both very clean people, and enjoy going out with friends, so you won't find us to be hermits. I basically can't survive without some sort of social interaction. Plus, we love animals.<p>We both want to make things people care about.<p>If we sound semi-interesting, we'd love to hear back. :) I hope the fact that we are two people doesn't make you consider us less; we really don't mind living in a single room together. Also, let me know if you'd want to chat on Skype or something to get a better feel for us; we'd be open to that.<p>Feel free to email me at the address listed in my profile. :)
======
borski
Feel free to ask any questions you want and we'll answer. :)

Also, link to Tinfoil Security: <http://www.tinfoilsecurity.com>

